# Mike Phillips Missing Thread



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I recently found a thread of yours regarding using non abbrassive products to remove oxidisation on single stage paint (I can't find the thread anywhere now). I have a Flame Red Vauxhall which fades regulary. Even mid winter it has started turning pink; it's wearing 2 coats of Collinite 845!

I recall you mentioning that before using an abbrassive compound it is best to feed the paint to remove the oxidisation? Should I try using an oil based glaze first as no matter how much I polish the car the fade keeps returning.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread?

The Secret to Removing Oxidation and Restoring a Show Car Finish to Antique Single Stage Paints


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

umi000 said:


> This thread?
> 
> The Secret to Removing Oxidation and Restoring a Show Car Finish to Antique Single Stage Paints


You star, thank you for finding the thread. I must of been doing something wrong when searching! Thanks again mate. :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

That article can also be found on AutoTraderClassic.com

The article is over 12,000 words, and has almost 100 pictures in it, so it's a little more time-consuming to move it over here but I'll see what I can do because it is a very popular article for people working on antiques and classics with neglected single stage paint in which the goal is to preserve the original paint.


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you for the reply Mike. I'm assuming that there is no difference between a 2003 single stage paint, or a much older classic/antique single stage paint with regards to application of the above advice?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Lean6 said:


> Thank you for the reply Mike. I'm assuming that there is no difference between a 2003 single stage paint, or a much older classic/antique single stage paint with regards to application of the above advice?


Correct.

The technique works regardless of the chemistry behind the single stage paint. If the paint is past the point of no return however then nothing you pour out of a bottle or scoop out of a can will fix it.

In my first how-to book I created 11 categories of "Paint Conditions", Past the Point of No Return" is category 11

Chances are you won't have any problems though... looking forward to your end results, try to take good before and after pictures.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

See my article here...

*The power in the after shots is created in the before shots*


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks again for all your help. I have purchased Meguiars #7 Glaze and it arrived on Friday. I shall apply it to the whole car and put it in the garage over-night. Hopefully in won't be too much of a PITA to remove! :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Lean6 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I recently found a thread of yours regarding using non abrasive products to remove oxidization on single stage paint (I can't find the thread anywhere now). I have a Flame Red Vauxhall which fades regularly.





Lean6 said:


> Thanks again for all your help. I have purchased Meguiars #7 Glaze and it arrived on Friday. I shall apply it to the whole car and put it in the garage over-night.
> 
> *Hopefully in won't be too much of a PITA to remove! *


Remember to only take little bites of the product off at a time, don't try to take huge section of the #7 off with a single wipe as it will be kind of sticky to remove.

On older single stage paint that I'm going to buff anyways, I'll use a real high quality terry cloth towel to remove the #7 because terry cloth towels tend to have a large nap, the nap is the cotton loop of fiber and this helps to slice into the #7 and break it up so you can remove it.

*The nap of 100% Cotton Terry Cloth Toweling*









:thumb:


----------

